#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Classification of Rocks in environmental engineering  free pdf download

## akansha gupta

The rocks represent the material of which the earth is made. A rock is a  mixture of various minerals. A rock having a large concentration of a  single mineral so that the given mineral can be extracted from it is  called an ore of the mineral concerned. A rock is a naturally occurring  aggregate of minerals, and certain non-mineral materials such as fossils  and glass.





  Similar Threads: Rock Mass Classification in environmental engineering  pdf download Classification of Interference Phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Difference Between Igneous, Sedimentary and Metamorphic Rocks  in environmental engineering  pdf download GARNET AND MISCELLANEOUS ROCKS  in environmental engineering  free download Classification of Reactions in engineering chemistry pdf free download

----------

